# Samsung Blu-Ray no longer connects to network



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

Our Samsung BD-F5700 smart blu-ray player will no longer connect to our home network. Not sure what happened. It worked fine a few weeks ago--it's connected to a "dumb" TV in our bedroom and we've been too busy to watch internet TV in weeks. Turned it on last night to watch Netflix to find issue with our network. (Not really, all our other devices are working fine with it. Password has not been changed.) I checked the player's network status and while it finds our network, all the IP addresses, etc. are all zeros.

This is the second crappy Samsung blu-ray we've owned--you'd think I'd learn my lesson. Is this thing history? Don't suggest connecting the TV/blu-ray setup directly to our router or where our internet service comes in. I can't move that honking big TV and don't have ethernet cable that long. 

I've emailed Samsung but I don't hold much hope there as their customer support is crappy, too. I have a Samsung phone and tablet but I think that's where my relationship with them will end.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the list of connected devices in the router to see if the Samsung is connecting.

You could also try rebooting the router and then see what happens.

Otherwise, I'd suspect the Samsung wireless NIC is faulty.


----------

